# Is it ok to take hedgie everywhere- store, errands, walks?



## NoisyCottage (Aug 14, 2009)

I searched and searched and found nothing that said "Don't take your hedgehog out with you." In fact, I found 1 article and 1 hedgehog owner locally that said they like to go out and are considered "pocket pets".

So, being a sewing nut (and a crazy momma to my pets) I designed a carry bag with a circular bottom (with 1 layer terry and 1 layer polar fleece since it wicks moisture and was a favorite for the diaper covers I made my kiddos when they were babies). The bag has sections like a pie and can open into a perfect circle-- like a parachute, two of the sections have mesh windows for fresh air and a view. Since my hedgie (Chester Tiddly Winks) will certainly poo it up in there, I created polar fleece inserts that are basically like what I have seen called a "hedgie hat" that is a basic nest. These are made really long so you can fold them down for a shallow nest or unfold them for a deeper burrowing nest. I have taken an old towel- cut circles and created terry cloth inserts for the nests to take care of any poo that he made do in there. In any case, you can see it is a multi-system thing. I made one bag polar fleece for the cold and one batik cotton for warmer weather.

This way I can put him in the nest insert, put him in his carry bag and off we go into the world at large - to the store, on errands, what have you- but he is safe and tucked away. He totally looks out the windows and I keep the top (which gathers closed) open and put my hand in where he sniffs and loves to be petted. 
Here are a couple pictures:

I made sure to factor in warmth (adjustable) and ventilation and there are no loose threads for tangling in.

He has been grocery shopping, spent an hour at a neighbor's dinner party where he charmed them with his sweet outgoing friendly nature and been on a walk around the neighborhood. He has met our cat, dog and bunny and doesn't ball up but may puff up for a second and then investigate. He tasted his other momma (he is a "joint custody" baby who lives in my house) with his mouth but didn't bite just tasted her finger - otherwise nothing.

Is it a good idea to encourage going on outings and adventures and investigations if he seems comfortable being out of his balled up stage in all that? Will it make him more comfortable or more fearful?

Do other people bag their hedgies and take them out for adventures from the safety of their "portable nests' (in whatever form other people may use?)

[attachment=0:3cmxvtoh]Miscellaneous - 37.jpg[/attachment:3cmxvtoh]


----------



## NoisyCottage (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh I should mention that he has been with me for 4 days. I know now that he needs it to be more mellow and the outings have been no more than 30 mins and he has been on 3 errands total so far but we have more planned.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

One thing... Always use a hard sided cat carrier for car travel. I'm not sure if you already use one, but I couldn't tell from your post. This is just so that if anything were to happen, your hedgie will be safe, and EMS are trained to look for pet carriers, and not random boxes/bags, etc etc. 

Also, considering how "new" he is, do keep things short, because you don't want to overwhelm him with too much new stuff. Personally, I wouldn't take him outside so soon, and give him a week to settle in at home and carry him around the house. This is so he can associate it as his safe haven, as his home, and not be constantly on the move, thinking "omg, we're going some brand new place, is this supposed to be my new home?" But, that's just me.

However, if your hedgie seems to be ok with it, then I guess it's fine. It's hard from this end to know how he is reacting, and only you can judge best on how he reacts.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

> EMS are trained to look for pet carriers, and not random boxes/bags, etc etc.


I guess I was lucky my BF and I flipped my mini while our sugar glider was in the car and she was chilling in my lap when it happened. (I was the passenger) The people who pulled over to help ended up digging through the wreckage to find her b/c I kept screaming that they had to find her and sobbing uncontrollably. She was terrified and crawling through all the mess inside. People are amazing, the Mayor pro tem of the little town we wrecked in saved her, kept her while I was in the hospital, bought her a new cage (the one in the car was demolished), and got a book to learn how to care for her. I think if you are traveling with a pet you should have an ICE card and something that says what animals you have in the car & what they are traveling in.


----------



## akki88 (May 2, 2009)

I have taken RiRi many places (the mall, the pet store, friends houses, etc.) She has a little cotton over the shoulder bag and I put her in there with a blanket. She snuggles in, but likes to see the new places. Also I don't drive much, so she is in my lap for traveling. If we are going anywhere farther than 30 minutes away however, I put her in the cat carrier and then into the bag when we get there.

That ice card sounds like a good idea.

Also, have you thought of selling those? I'm sure you'll find people interested. Even I'm a little curious! :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

amanda said:


> The people who pulled over to help ended up digging through the wreckage to find her b/c I kept screaming that they had to find her and sobbing uncontrollably. She was terrified and crawling through all the mess inside.


You were very lucky because you were still conscious. There will be a time when the people in the car are not conscious and the pet will be forgotten in the wreck. While a pet carrier will always be safest(no pet flying into windows...or through windows, etc etc), the ICE card would be good too, especially for dogs, though mine have seat belt attachments :lol:

My hedgie always travel in the carrier, doesn't matter where we're going, or how quick the drive is. It's very easy to take him out and put him in. I've taken him to a bunch of places, even to my barn lol Because they wanted to see him.


----------



## NoisyCottage (Aug 14, 2009)

I will get a hard case for the car and I am glad to hear other people taking them out if the hedgies are up for it.
You know, akki88, I was thinking I might sell them on Etsy in one of my shops and take them to a couple of the local pet supply places. I am in Portland OR and people are big on quality pet supplies and natural and organic stuff for pets plus they take their pets everywhere with them so I thought these might go over well.
I have to work out some things and make sure I have a workable design but I was considering it 
The ICE card is great. I am so glad that someone saved your sugar glider. That must have been so traumatic for everyone! I am so glad everyone was alright. Thanks for all the tips. This board is rockin'!!!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

The bag sounds great and it sounds like he does enjoy it. However, keep in mind that your hedgie is nocturnal, so 3 pm to you is like 3 am to him. An occasional outing during the day is fine, but you shouldn't do it daily and you shouldn't keep him out for more than a few hours at a time as he needs to sleep too. 

I would hold off with so many introductions. He's been with you 4 days and has already met a ton of different animals and been to a dinner party. He needs time to just settle in. There is a risk introducing to other animals, anyway, as you never know how the other animals will react even if they're calm around humans. It only takes one bite at an unballed hedgie to cause serious damage. I definitely do not see a need to introduce hedgies to other pets--including other hedgies.

It's great that you want to spend time with your new little friend, but do keep in mind that he's nocturnal. Most people get their hedgies out at 9 pm or after for a few hours of playtime, and will get them out for a little while in the morning for leg checks as part of a schedule. If they get the hedgie out during the day it's only for a few hours for a fun excursion, and it's not a daily thing. For now, try to get your hedgie on a schedule so everything is not always changing for him. Try waking him up at the same time each night and in the morning, and save excursions for special days like pictures and whatnot. It's not healthy if you're trying to keep him up and exploring all day long all the time, and can cause his immune system to weaken, which can cause illness. Occasionally it's fine, but it sounds like you're trying to keep him going all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2018)

*I think taking them out in the public is an awful idea*

This is not your social dog or even a cat. But an animal that would be sleeping in his normal habitat. I think your torturing him by dragging him out during the day. It's not about the time for him it's about the sun. Would you take a mole out during the day for social time? No, why? Because they wouldn't enjoy it, it's not for them it's for you. Their eyes for set for the dark, would you wear night vision goggles during the day... no because it would hurt your eyes and you couldn't see much. If you feel the need to MAKE your pet do tricks you shouldn't have one... it's not all about you...


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

This post is from 2009


----------

